# Novak Spy With BRP Big Block?



## rumble035 (Jan 7, 2008)

Can i Use The Novak Spy ESC with the BRP Big block? Any help would be great


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes it should be OK several racers here use it.


----------



## rumble035 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Bud. Got a Good Deal on one and seen it said 280 is the motor limit. so did not know.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I used it for a race - but didn't like it. If you are looking for a cheap good ESC - check out eBay for someone getting ride of the RC18T ESC - it is the old LRP Quantum - a great BRP ESC!


----------



## rumble035 (Jan 7, 2008)

I got the Spy All Ready. But i will keep my Eye out for another one. i have yet to find a good ESC that has good Brakes i can use to set the car up for the corner in my Front Room Track.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I didn't do it ????


----------



## rumble035 (Jan 7, 2008)

You Dident do what?


----------

